# Lead free slow cookers?



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I was searching for one nearly two years ago and it came up here that even Hamilton Beach (the one that was supposedly lead free) had a small amount, but within FDA standards. Google searching hasn't resulted in much. Just wondering if anyone has done deeper research and discovered if any slow cooker is 100% lead free? I think I'd still like to try one.
tia.


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been considering purchasing a slow cooker and was looking at the VitaClay Slow cookers. They say they are made with Zisha clay and have no 'added' lead. It is MIC; I'd prefer to purchase a cooker made in USA.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

Slow cookers have lead in them??!!! We try to be so careful about our food supply...Thanks for posting this, I would have never thought about it. We have food in an old crockpot at the moment...Now I'll have to look into the lead content of these before supper time comes around. Why oh why can't we just trust our food??!!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm going to try to look into it, too, as I have an older Hamilton that I love.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, I had no idea slow cookers have lead in them. I love mine but it will never feel right to me again to cook a meal in one.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry.


----------



## snuggly (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been on the same search for awhile now with no luck... I did find out that the company xtrema, is working on one and it should be out in August 2010. Here's a link to their toxins report for their cook- and bake-ware. Let us know if you find something in the meantime!


----------



## wildnewmamma (Dec 30, 2008)

oh goodness, this makes me so sad there is just so much that you have to watch out for. I used to love cooking in mine too, and recently purchased a second, ugh!


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
sorry.









Oh, don't feel bad. I'd rather know than not know. It just sucks that there's so much out there that's poisoning us and we don't know about it.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I tested my two Rival crockpots for lead and both came up clean.
~maddymama


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any new info about the slow cookers and lead? I am looking to embrace new eating habits after I come off the Master Cleanse.....


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I tested my mom's painted ceramic mugs bought in Greece in like 1962 and they came up clean. I tend to wonder if those are reliable!

But anyway, I just went with Hamilton beach. Unfortunately I came up with no other information. I just went with the one reported to have the least when the thread started. I figure if we use it a couple times a week, it is probably less damaging than other things I should probably be worrying about.


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am considering buying a Hamilton Beach.

From their website: (I bolded)

*Q* Does the crock contain lead?
*A* Hamilton Beach specifications applicable to all slow cookers and their components (including the earthenware crocks) *prohibits the product from containing any measurable amounts of lead. Furthermore, the factories that manufacture the earthenware crocks for Hamilton Beach are certified ceramic production facilities whose ceramic ware is deemed to satisfy FDA heavy metal requirements.* Hamilton Beach takes all reasonable steps to ensure that the earthenware crocks accompanying our slow cookers provide safe and satisfactory service to our consumers.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/852699/crock-pots-and-lead

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/789962/lead-free-slow-cooker/40

two old informative threads...

anyone find a truly lead-free slow cooker??


----------



## suzukiaustin (Sep 10, 2006)

bumping.

has anyone bought this one? it's made of clay:

http://www.amazon.com/Sunpentown-SC-5355-Zisha-Cooker-Removable/dp/B004C5BWUQ/ref=pd_sbs_k_3


----------



## porcupine73 (Aug 29, 2011)

It's not just crock pots, it could be coffee mugs and anything with an enamel coating. Supposedly if it is a quality enamal applied properly the amount of lead it leaches is fairly small. But yes ideally it would be nice to avoid it entirely! There's an excellent article about how it is tested and such called Lead Glazes for Ceramic Foodware by Richard L. Lehman of Rutgers University from 2008.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

suzukiaustin -- I did... after searching around a lot, it seemed impossible to find a large lead-free cooker! I ended up contacting this company and they said it was 100% zisha clay and contained no lead. So, I just went for it (dh can't live without a slow-cooker...) It works well, and I just hope it's a safe as they say! 

http://www.amazon.com/SPT-SC-5355-Zisha-Slow-Cooker/dp/B0036704M8/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1353098653&sr=8-15&keywords=sunpentown


----------



## Sunsalt (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got this email today from CuisineArt and thought I'd share. Not helpful at all and sounds like there is some amount of lead to meet regulations. Original email also below.

Dear customer,

Thank you for your email inquiry and for your support. I also regret for delay in reply to your email. Our insert meets the Canadian regulations for lead and cadmium.

Best Regards,
CSR/PB

Hello, 
I have looked on your website but have not found the answer to my question. Do your Cuisine Art Slow Cooker inserts have any lead or cadmium?


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

ARRRGGGHHHHHH I hate that we have to worry about EVERYTHING out there, why cant it all just be safe?? Anyway, hope my crock (brand name Crock Pot) doesnt contain much lead... We use it fairly often and I cant afford a new one. Reviews on the clay one mentioned above say that it cooks really fast, cracks really easily and you cant store liquid in it for very long so thats not an option for us anyway.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

I decided to quit worrying about it because I figure the constant stress isn't worth my health. Although I did end up being gifted a nonstick slow cooker that has remained in the cabinet since it was given to me. Somehow the possibility of a small amount of lead seems preferable to the chemicals in nonstick.

http://www.terminalverbosity.com/2009/11/09/the-skinny-on-lead-in-crock-pots-it-may-surprise-you/


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a glass crock pot. I haven't used it all that much...need to get back into it. It was the only crock I could find with no lead! I got it a couple of years ago and am not sure if they are still made. Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0006A2ZRA


----------

